# Help with putting together new stalls (Lots of pictures)



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm bring my horses home soon, I have about two acres for three horses I know its not the best but they will have hay 24/7 and grain twice a day, and will be worked and rode. The weather lately has been crap so i have been working on the inside of the barn and i am already inside the barn other than where I should put things. I have a shed with concrete floors and I built 3 stalls in there. I have already bought the mats to put down on the concrete floors I just have to wait for some help moving them. For about a month I will have to put the horses in their stall every night because of some health problems which is being taken care. Once their health problems are cleared by the vet they will stay out all night, weather depending. All the way around the outside walls of each stall is white indoor siding and that goes 5 foot up. Then from the 5 foot and above is painted the horses tack color. I don't have the gates put on the stalls yet because i'm waiting to put the mats down before I do that. First stall is Penny's and she is in the green stall. Penny is 7 years old and about 14.3 hands. The second stall is Krissy's and she is in the pink stall. Krissy is 7 and half years old and about 15.2hands. The third stall is Spirit's and he is in the Orange stall. Spirit is 6 years old and about 14.6hands. I'm posting 3 or 4 pictures of each stall (they are labeled on who's stall is who's) Also i'm posting pictures of the things I have that i need to decide where to put them in each stall. If you think i forgot something i may need in each stall please let me know! (i do have lots of bedding for each stall i didn't picture it because i know where it goes  lol) Sorry for this being so long but thank you SO much for your help! (i could only add 10 pictures at once so i'm going to try to add the rest after i post this)


----------



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

Spirit's stall and the things i want to put in each stall


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Hooks for water buckets?
Salt/mineral block holders?

I always put hay racks and so forth in the front of the stalls. Most neat horses poop/pee from the middle of the stall to the back of it so you want to keep hay/water/salt blocks away from there.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The only think I would be worried about is the wood strips on the back of the stall... They are begging to get chewed up and ripped off. That would probably mean sticking out nails, wounds from broken wood or ingesting splinters... You'd be amazed what some horses get hurt on! 

Other then that it looks like you put a ton of love into there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think it looks nice. I love the color idea, nice and bright.
The only thing I can see that might be a problem is the indoor siding.
It might not not sturdy enough if you have a determined kicker, but you can always put lumber over it later, if it is not holding up.
Nice lumber, and I like the way you didn't skimp and made the walls in between the stalls double, you will be happy you did that.
I like it, I am looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

Delfina said:


> Hooks for water buckets?
> Salt/mineral block holders?
> 
> I always put hay racks and so forth in the front of the stalls. Most neat horses poop/pee from the middle of the stall to the back of it so you want to keep hay/water/salt blocks away from there.


I do have hooks for the water buckets i ordered them with the bucket but I don't think they can really hold a bucket of water they don't seem strong enough so thats something i'm going to have to find out. How high up do you think I should put the water buckets? Thank you for the tip of keeping the things away from the back of the stall. I sure hope my horses are neat and poop and pee in the same spot lol thats just a wish tho. lol


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

they look really nice, well built and so colourful. 

good job!!

I have my haynet and salt lick to the left of the door and the water buckets on the right. as Delfina has said my pony poops/pees at the back. 

Claire


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hang the hay nets just outside the stall, like they do at race tracks. Then your horses won't get a foot caught if it comes down and panic.
Post pictures after a year of wear and tear and muck. LOL


----------



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> The only think I would be worried about is the wood strips on the back of the stall... They are begging to get chewed up and ripped off. That would probably mean sticking out nails, wounds from broken wood or ingesting splinters... You'd be amazed what some horses get hurt on!
> 
> Other then that it looks like you put a ton of love into there!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you say wood strips on the back of the stall do you mean the grey things? the grey pieces you see going around the stall walls are PVC pipe cut in half. or if you are taking about the white strips on the top and bottom of the white stuff that is also the siding stuff. The only wood they can get to are the solid walls in-between the stalls and the solid walls thats painted. But If there is one thing i have learned about horses its that they will find a way to destroy everything lol. Me, my boyfriend and step-dad have put a ton of love and hard work in to them I can't wait to bring them home!!


----------



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I think it looks nice. I love the color idea, nice and bright.
> The only thing I can see that might be a problem is the indoor siding.
> It might not not sturdy enough if you have a determined kicker, but you can always put lumber over it later, if it is not holding up.
> Nice lumber, and I like the way you didn't skimp and made the walls in between the stalls double, you will be happy you did that.
> I like it, I am looking forward to seeing the finished product.


I love the bright colors thats my favorite thing about them. None of the horses have never tried to kick but there is ALWAYS a first for everything lol. If the indoor siding ends up not working thats probably what we will do cover it with lumber. We thought about not doubling the stall walls but it didn't look finished with out it. Thank you so much and once i get everything hung up and ready to bring the horses home i will take lots of pictures because they will never be that clean again lol.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

mistysms said:


> When you say wood strips on the back of the stall do you mean the grey things? the grey pieces you see going around the stall walls are PVC pipe cut in half. or if you are taking about the white strips on the top and bottom of the white stuff that is also the siding stuff. The only wood they can get to are the solid walls in-between the stalls and the solid walls thats painted. But If there is one thing i have learned about horses its that they will find a way to destroy everything lol. Me, my boyfriend and step-dad have put a ton of love and hard work in to them I can't wait to bring them home!!


Yes, the siding. Sorry I re read it and realized that's what it is. It looks like wooden wall paneling, like the kind in old homes, lol. Either way I'd be worried about it breaking into sharp edges if it somehow got kicked or damaged other wise. Though I do like its washability!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am interested to see if the half PVC pipe holds up. We have always put 2x4s up instead, the pipes look nice.


----------



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> Yes, the siding. Sorry I re read it and realized that's what it is. It looks like wooden wall paneling, like the kind in old homes, lol. Either way I'd be worried about it breaking into sharp edges if it somehow got kicked or damaged other wise. Though I do like its washability!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol it's ok, I really like the way it looks and I really really like its washability! I will be checking everything over every morning when I let them out to make sure there isn't any breaking any where and no sharp edges. But of course it's only a matter of time tell I have to replace it


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

We hang water buckets slightly above tail height. Got really darn tired of horses back up to their buckets and pooping in them!

Another option you have is hang the buckets from baling twine (use two strands) around the center post in the stall and then you can adjust it up and down until you find the perfect height for each horse. 

If your horse is the nervous nellie, gotta be looking out the front of their stall at all times, hang the water bucket on the very front of the stall. Found those horses will drink 30-50% more water than if it's hanging on the side of their stall.


----------



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I am interested to see if the half PVC pipe holds up. We have always put 2x4s up instead, the pipes look nice.


I am so worried about my horse's chewing on the wood because I have read so many people having trouble with that. Even tho my horses have never chewed on wood I would rather be safe then sorry. At first I didn't like the PVC pipe idea but after we got it up it does look pretty nice. I will let you know how the hold up once my horses come home


----------



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

Delfina said:


> We hang water buckets slightly above tail height. Got really darn tired of horses back up to their buckets and pooping in them!
> 
> Another option you have is hang the buckets from baling twine (use two strands) around the center post in the stall and then you can adjust it up and down until you find the perfect height for each horse.
> 
> If your horse is the nervous nellie, gotta be looking out the front of their stall at all times, hang the water bucket on the very front of the stall. Found those horses will drink 30-50% more water than if it's hanging on the side of their stall.


Slightly above tail height, got it thank you! Also I kind of like the idea of hanging it outside the stall so they can have more room in the stall


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

If you have the nets, then don't bother with the metal feeders. Personally I don't use the feeders. Horses naturally eat with their heads down, so I don't like feeding them above my stomach/rib height. I recently started using a slow feed net & I really like it. So mug less waste than the metal feeder, or my larger net hay bag.

I have these, and they work great Bucket Hanger - Horse.com

However, I use the same style bucket as you pictured & they tip towards the wall. So next time I need to buy hangers, I plan to get these Fortiflex Wall Bracket - Horse.com there are a few kinds, but I'm posting from my phone & too lazy to look. Lol. They have a u shaped bottom that holds the bucket lip from tipping towards the wall. I've tried just mounting a strip of wood, but it doesn't work too well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

